# Gaming Sickness - eure Erfahrungen



## Kinguin (27. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,
wie in dem Titel bereits steht,möchte ich gerne mal eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen zu diesem Thema Übelkeit beim Gaming hören.Im Internet lese ich immer mal wieder ,dass nicht jeder Gamer bei jedem Spiel entspannt zocken kann und wollte mal wissen,wie das bei euch so ist.
Müsst nicht unbedingt selbst davon betroffen sein,vielleicht kennt ihr Fälle aus eurem Umfeld? Und haben eventuell bestimmte Maßnahmen dagegen geholfen?

Ich selbst hatte bisher nur bei dem Spiel Portal Probleme,das konnte ich nie länger als eine Stunde spielen,warum auch immer.  In meinem Umfeld kenne ich 2 Leute,die davon stärker betroffen.
Einer von ihnen kann fast gar keine Games aus der Egoperspektive spielen,besonders schnelle nicht,darunter fällt sowas wie Mirrors Edge aber auch zB Dishonored.
Der andere Kumpel von mir kann nicht sonderlich lange vor dem Monitor spielen,vor dem großen TV (also abstandsbedingt) hat er keine Probleme.

So das war es zu mir,bin mal gespannt auf Meinungen zu dem Thema


----------



## Hänschen (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich konnte bei World of Warcraft irgendwann nicht mehr ins Geschehen blicken denn die ganzen Effekte
mir Unbehagen bereiteten ... ich guckte dann lieber ständig auf die Aktionsleiste und wartete bis die
Cooldown-Fähigkeiten bereit waren ... 

Tanken war quasi unmöglich geworden obwohl ich damals zu Burning Crusade Zeiten voll der krasse Tank war.


----------



## blautemple (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin da glücklicherweise überhaupt nicht von betroffen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. Dezember 2015)

Meine Ex-Freundin litt auch ganz stark unter dieser Abart von Motionsickness. Alles was 3D war ob Ego oder Third-Person hat bei ihr nach kurzer Zeit zu Übelkeit geführt.
Selbst das zuschauen wenn ich gespielt habe hat dies bei ihr ausgelöst. Komischerweise haben ihr diese Pseudosimulatoren in Vergnügungsparks nie etwas ausgemacht, was bei mir aber regelmäßig für Übelkeit sorgt.
Wenn Bewegung und abgespieltes Bild nicht 100% übereinstimmen und ich nicht weiß wo es in der nächsten Sekunde hingeht rebiliert mein Magen ... Habe ich hingegen den Steuerknüppel selbst in der Hand und kann die Richtung bestimmen geht es mir blendend ... Die Reaktionen des Körpers sind meist unergründlich.

Trotzdem hat meine Ex viel am Computer gespielt, aber dann eher so in Richtung Zuma, Luxor und andere POPCAP-Spiele (die haben ein Vermögen an ihr verdient) und Wimmelbildspiele.
Daran ist unsere Beziehung auch letztlich zerbrochen ... Und dass kommt von einem Gamer, der schon 31 Jahre dabei ist ... Aber wenn man sich nur am Wochenende sieht und die eine Partei dann immer spielen muss, geht die Beziehung zwangsläufig in die Brüche ... Nur war nicht ich der spielende Part


----------



## XT1024 (28. Dezember 2015)

In der TESO-Beta wurde es mir tatsächlich etwas...  anders.
Warum?  seltsames FOV? Ich habe keine Ahnung und hatte aber auch keine Lust auf Nachforschungen weil es ja nur TESO war...
Das war in keinem anderen Spiel vorher und danach der Fall und da waren  unzählige in der Ego-Perspektive dabei.


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich zocke alles mögliche und hatte bisher nie solche Probleme


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Januar 2016)

Bei Resident Evil 1 auf der Playstation wurd mir mal übel.  Aber das ist 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

hatte ich bisher glücklicherweise noch icht...
mir kam wenn vor lange weile das kotzen irgendwann xD


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Januar 2016)

Gestern mittag hatte ich so meine Probleme bei schnellen Bewegungen.
Die hatte ich auch im "echten Leben"
Weiß auch nicht, ob das am Datum lag, oder daran, dass die Silvesterfeier erst gegen 7 Uhr morgens beendet war. 

Normalerweise macht mir das aber rein gar nix aus.
Kenne aber schon einige Leute (Muttern zB  ), denen bei NFS o.ä. ruck-zuck schlecht wird.


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Januar 2016)

Ich hab immer Motion sickness nachdem ich im Urlaub war, und mich wieder vor cs setze. Nach 10min ist das aber wieder weg.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (5. Januar 2016)

Bei mir war es damals bei Doom ganz schlimm! Das Spiel war extrem schnell in seinen Bewegungen nach links, rechts, vorne, hinten und bei mir stellte sich nach kurzer Zeit ein Schwindel- und später Übelkeitsgefühl ein.
Das Ergebnis war, dass ich lange Zeit (>10 Jahre) keine Shooter mehr angefasst habe. Erst seit BF3 habe ich mich mal wieder rangewagt und siehe da, die Probleme sind quasi nicht mehr vorhanden., Evtl. liegts an dem etwas ruhigerem Gameplay oder der besseren Auflösung.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe vor einiger Zeit noch ein Spiel gefunden,wo ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme und zwar Mirrors Edge,welches ich nachholen wollte.Nach 1-2h treten diese Kopfschmerzen auf habe es dann abgebrochen.Auch beim 2.Versuch war es nicht besser,leider. 
Ansonsten finde die Erfahrungen hier mit Gaming Sickness recht interessant.Bei manchen kann man nicht wirklich festmachen,woran es denn nun liegt.Bin aber auf weitere Erfahrungen dazu gespannt.^^


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Februar 2016)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich ein sehr empfindlicher Kerl bin - habe ich nur bei einem Spiel wirklich ein Gefühl von Übelkeit verspürt.
Und zwar wird mir übel, wenn ich im aktuellen Star Wars Battlefront die Map spiele, auf der man mit dem Glider daher rast.
Das Ding ist ja so schnell unterwegs, dass es mir dabei regelmäßig übel wird.


----------



## DreiBitALU (8. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mal extreme Übelkeit bekommen,  als ich meiner Freundin beim Portal spielen zugeschaut hab,  das hatte ich bei keinem anderen Spiel so, vor allem nicht beim selbst spielen.


----------



## Haasinger (14. Februar 2016)

League Of Legends macht mich psychisch zum Wrack. Ich schaffe nervlich und konzentrationstechnisch nicht mehr als ein Ranglistenspiel auf einmal. Danach bin ich total fertig.


----------



## cerbero (14. Februar 2016)

Motion Sickness - bei Mirrors Edge ging das einfach nicht länger als 30-40 minuten am Stück.  Die Kopfschmerzen waren einfach nich nett.
Bei Portal 1/2 gehts ohne Probleme. Vermutlich auch Abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit des Spiel.
Bei anderen Spielen wars bisher auch Problemlos


----------



## Kinguin (28. Februar 2016)

Hatte mal gelesen,dass man sich Motion Sickness "wegtrainieren" kann.Sprich wenn man es nur oft genug probiert hat,natürlich mit Pausen,dann gewöhnt man sich dran und es kommt zu keinen Kopfschmerzen/zu keiner Übelkeit mehr.Jedoch scheint dies auch nicht wirklich zu funktionieren,zudem das bei einigen Fällen sowieso recht umzusetzen ist.


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (5. Juni 2016)

Hab das Problem auch,alles was von Bethesda kommt: Wolfenstein,Doom is ganz schlimm,

30min und dann Reichts schon :/


----------



## RFL91 (6. Juni 2016)

Portal betrifft mich auch. Nach ner Stunde ist Schluss.

Bei VR-pornos war mir nach einer halben Stunde mal extrem schwindelig. Seitdem war das Thema vr für mich gegessen, wenn das schon bei Filmen so schlimm ist wollte ich keine anderen Sachen damit ausprobieren...


----------



## Gimmick (6. Juni 2016)

Bei geringem FOV wird mir manchmal ein wenig übel.

Ansonsten hab ich das nicht.


----------



## makrogame (21. Juni 2016)

Dieses Gefühl kenne ich zu gut :d


----------



## Gimmick (21. Juni 2016)

Okay, also StarCitizen hat mich gestern geschafft.

Bin in ein treibendes Schiff eingestiegen und dann ist scheinbar die Physikengine ausgerastet 

Ein kurzer Ausschnitt als Video davon (nur 80MB).

MEGA 

Gott war mir übel danach


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. Juni 2016)

Hatte ich bis jetzt in einem Rennspiel, das mir übel wurde. Weiß nicht an was das lag hatte auch das Gefühl das es auf bestimmten Strecken häufiger vorkam.
Mit anderen Rennspiele hatte ich aber keine Probleme.


----------



## Munin666 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mit Gaming Sickness jetzt eigentlich keine großen Probleme. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich gerade in schnelleren Spielen mit dieser Filmkamera...diesem dummen flimmern welches da öfter übers Bild gelegt wird so meine Probleme habe. Nicht das mir da schlecht wird, aber irgendwie machen meine Augen da probleme.

Außerdem habe ich auch das Problem das GTA V bei mir manchmal im Fenstermodus startet wenn ich meinen Desktop auf FHD und das Spiel auf WQHD gestellt habe.
Wenn ich dann das Spiel doch irgendwie in den Vollbildmodus kriege, dann habe ich plötzlich eine nicht einstellbare Auflösung von 800x600 oder 1920x1080 statt WQHD und das Bild flimmert ganz schlimm.
Außerdem viele Mikroruckler, da wird mir dann immer schlecht!
PS: Es ist nicht wenn ich das Spiel auf FHD eingestellt habe und dann später mal starte, es ist nur wenn dieser Bug auftritt.


----------



## airXgamer (26. Juni 2016)

Motion Sickness habe ich nicht (könnte am PC liegen, schnell ist anders).
Mir wird aber schlecht wenn ich anderen beim Minecraft spielen zu gucke, es ruckelt mir dann zu sehr, und ich bekomme vorm PC Kopfschmerzen wenn ich zu wenig trinke.


----------



## RFL91 (26. Juni 2016)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen wenn ich zu wenig trinke.



Hat jeder auch ohne PC


----------



## Gast20180619 (28. Juni 2016)

Das Problem kenne ich gut. Vor zig Jahren habe ich mal eine Mod für UT2003 gezockt. Darin hat die Waffe auffällig hin und her geschwackelt. Nach über einer Stunde habe ich das Spiel beendet. Erst dann wurde es mir so schlecht, daß ich ganz knapp vorm Kotzen war. Ich konnte nicht mal mehr geradeaus laufen, ich war regelrecht Seekrank. Nach einer Rückmeldung an den Entwickler hat der einen Schalter eingebaut, wo man das Gewackel verringern konnte.
Den nächsten Brechanfall mitten im Spiel bekam ich am Spielanfang von Call of Duty Ghost, wo man seinen Bruder und Vater durch einen Wald hinterher rennt, als ein Erdbeben stattfindet. Dabei wackelt der Kopf des Spielcharakters so sehr, daß ich nicht mal 2  Minuten vor dem Bildschirm aushalte. Im späteren Missionen hatte ich keine Probleme, weil dann der Kopf nicht wackelte. Ein Übelkeitsgefühl bekomme ich manchmal auch, wenn ich wie in Half Life 2 die Bewegungsunschärfe einschalte. Unangehehm wirs es mir außerdem mit einem zu geringen FOV.


----------



## Klashor (1. Juli 2016)

Motionsickness direkt habe ich nicht(zumindest gab es bis jetzt keinen Titel, bei dem das aufgetreten ist), aber n Kumpel von mir kann Portal nicht länger als 10-15 Minuten zocken. Das liegt aber nicht an der Grafikeinstellung sondern eher am Motto "Think with Portals", dass es halt relativ schwer sein kann z.B. aus der Bewegung heraus in ein Portal zu springen und an anderer Stelle beschleunigt oder so wieder auszutreten.

Was bei mir aber desöfteren ist: Ich packe es teilweise nicht mehr als 2-3 Runden(oder ggf. auch mal 30-60 Minuten) ein Spiel zu spielen, da dann einfach die Konzentration flöten geht. Das liegt aber an verschiedenen Sachen. Zum einen die Freude am Spiel, die Community im Spiel und auch die Konzentration meinerseits... Früher konnte ich z.B. in WoW an einer Stelle Stundenlang farmen, Heute bin ich schonmal Froh, wenn ich die 10 Mobs für ne Quest getötet habe und weiterkomme.


----------

